# 3mb or bob sykes?



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I don't too much pier fishing, mostly from a boat or wading. I was thinking about going out to either 3 mile or bob sykes this evening. What's biting? It's it slow? Should I go catch some bait first or should I just go pick up some shrimp?


----------

